# VALET PRO Protectant REVIEW



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

*The Products*: Protectant 500ml










*Price Point*: £7.50

Tested on: Suraru Impreza 2005 WRB - Tyres only

UNTREATED,



























*Manufacturers 'Blurb':*

This is a very special product. Its a dressing come protectant. It protects plastic, rubber and leather surfaces from UV but also its weather resistant so can be use on external plastics and rubber too. It will prevent discolouration of leather.

It is also water based which also means it can be diluted to get the finish required.

Can be used to dress, rejuvinate and protect tyres, exterior plastics, interior plastics, rubber and leather .

Protectant is a high quality PRO detailing product. Its incredibly effective. and produces outstanding results that last.. Beading water, keeping the plastic surface cleaner for longer making future cleaning easier. Also with its built in UV filter it will protect surfaces from the attaction of UV. It will also revive badly faded plastic surfaces. It actually looks like the product is being absorbed by the plastic as it slowly changes back to the original plastic colour. Unfortunately plastic that has been stained by diesel or petrol spills is unlikely to be corrected by this product. However it will protect plastic from chemical spillage and will also revive plastic that has faded due to UV damage.

This product is also good for protecting and reviving other exterior plastics like UPVC windows, Boats, fiber glass. etc the list goes on. Due to its extrodinary life this product will help protect many rubber and plastic surfaces.

*Instructions:* 
Shake well as this product will separate, use in spray bottle or by sponge to apply










*Product & Fragrance:* 
Im not able to put my finger on it, but it's a nice smelling poduct, if anyone knows let me know

Cleaning Power: N/A

*Finish* : 
High gloss - use neat
high sheen - 1:1
soft sheen - 1:2
matt - 1:4























































*Durability:* 
Applied to exterior plastic trim via a sponge you can expect this product to last 2 months

*Value:* 
As you are able to dilute this product down, its very good value for money.



















OVERALL: I used this product for the tyre shine, at 1:4 in a spay bottle and with the use of a sponge, Spray on let for a minute or two and wiped excess away.

MY % score for this product will be *88%*

I GAVE THIS A USER RATING OF,










_________


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

*Valet Pro Protectant*

*The Product:* Valet Pro Protectant - sizes availale 500ml & 5L.

*Price Point:* RRP £8.81 inc for 500ml size.

*Tested on:* Honda Civic 2008 1.8SE - Engine bay, rear door handles and tyres. Outside temp 8-10deg C, with some sunshine.

*Manufacturers 'Blurb': * Taken from Valet Pro website (www.valetpro.co.uk)

This is a very special product. Its a dressing come protectant. It protects plastic, rubber and leather surfaces from UV but also its weather resistant so can be used on external plastics and rubber too. It will prevent discolouration of leather.

It is also water based which also means it can be diluted to get the finish required.

High gloss - use neat
high sheen - 1:1
soft sheen - 1:2
matt - 1:4

Can be used to dress, rejuvenate and protect tyres, exterior plastics, interior plastics, rubber and leather .

Protectant is a high quality PRO detailing product. Its incredibly effective. and produces outstanding results that last. Applied to exterior plastic trim via a sponge you can expect this product to last 2 months. Beading water, keeping the plastic surface cleaner for longer making future cleaning easier. Also with its built in UV filter it will protect surfaces from the attraction of UV. It will also revive badly faded plastic surfaces. It actually looks like the product is being absorbed by the plastic as it slowly changes back to the original plastic colour. Unfortunately plastic that has been stained by diesel or petrol spills is unlikely to be corrected by this product. However it will protect plastic from chemical spillage and will also revive plastic that has faded due to UV damage.

This product is also good for protecting and reviving other exterior plastics like UPVC windows, Boats, fibre glass. etc the list goes on. Due to its extraordinary life this product will help protect many rubber and plastic surfaces.

*Instructions:* Dilute to suit preferred gloss level with water and shake to mix.

*Packaging:* 500ml supplied and tested, sturdy bottle with clear labelling.

*Product & Fragrance:* Didn't smell of much to me, very watery, separates in the bottle, pale white in colour when mixed.

*Ease of use:* Care needs to be taken as this product is very watery when being applied via a spray nozzle, I tried it with all the things I could think of - Spray, Meg's foam applicator, foam stick applicator and a paint brush for tyres.

Found the best was either the Meg's style foam applicator or for the more intricute areas the small foam stick one.










*First test :* Engine Bay

Befores/Afters :-























































Applying Protectant mixed @ 1:1, spray and rub into surface.



















More afters :- :thumb:























































*Second Test :* Door handles.

Befores/Afters :-





































As you can see a massive difference, I hope it lasts .

*And the Third and final test :* Tyres. The tyres were first cleaned with an APC to ensure they had no previous dressing present to conduct a fair test.

Before :-










During application :- Applied by spray nozzle same as before around complete tyre, brushed around with a paint brush to ensure an even coverage and left for a couple of minutes to penetrate.




























Afters :- Final brush to dull the shine down a bit and pick up any lose droplets of product.



















*Finish:* Used it both neat and mixed @ 1:1 and 1:4. I prefered it @ 1:1 to give a look 'that' something had been used but wasn't mega glossy or matt but something in between. But the best thing I found was it dryed to a superb NON sticky and touch dry finish on everything I tried it on, which to me is a big bonus. No sticky engine bay parts attracting dust, door handle dry to the touch and no product transfer to hands and finally no slinging tyre dressing.

*Durability:* Will report back on this, but it beaded water pretty well :thumb:

*Value:* Superb in this, as you can mix it to 'your' desired finish, so if you're tight you can have 1:4 , knowing that what you've treated is 'protected' but maybe not to the finish you may want. So just adjust to suit, but obviously the cost goes up 

*Conclusions:* If Greg hadn't sent me such a large bottle I would be buying this for sure :thumb:. The BEST trim product I have ever used. For me personally I don't like the finish it left on the tyres. I may try it at a weaker mix to see if I can find a more suitable mix for my preference of finish.

*USER OVERALL RATING: *

*94%*



















Many thanks to Greg @ Valet Pro for the kind sample, you can buy it direct from him here :-

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1403-/Protectant-500ml

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1232-/Protectant---5L


----------

